# Wow, I can't even post



## LaReinita

I'm hoping this works, it will be the 4th post I've tried to send, the other three with no success . . maybe they'll show up later, but I even went to the usario list and pulled up my name, and it says 774 posts, but the last post that I posted, it said 777 . . so I don't know what's going on. I've never had this problem before.
WOW, please delete my other posts, as they all showed up at the same time!!!


I just started a thread called "log-in" problems, but it somehow disappeared. I've been having trouble logging-in, after I put in my username and password, it says, "thank you for logging in LaReinita" and then goes back to the forum, and I am still not logged in. . .I had to log in 6 times before I was actually logged in. Now hopefully I don't have to send this message 6 times before it reaches the forum . .attempt #3.


----------



## Trisia

Yeah, this just happened to me too (but I didn't say anything because I seem to be this forum's most faithful customer, lately )

Don't worry, I think all will be ok soon enough. We're waiting for the mods to come rescue us


----------



## elroy

Unfortunately, the mods are not in any way more able than any of you to counterattack the server when it acts up (I had some major issues today and couldn't do anything about it but grit my teeth and pray for patience).  As we've recently mentioned on several occasions, Mike is currently making some major server changes so don't be surprised when crazy things happen; just bear with it and hope for minimal damage.


----------



## Jana337

If you post the same several times by mistake or due to server problems, go ahead and delete the redundant posts (click on Edit and then it is self-explanatory).

Qualification: The software won't let you delete your post if it is an opening post of a thread.


----------



## Schenker

I also had problems to Log-in.


----------



## LaReinita

Jana337 said:


> If you post the same several times by mistake or due to server problems, go ahead and delete the redundant posts (click on Edit and then it is self-explanatory).
> 
> Qualification: The software won't let you delete your post if it is an opening post of a thread.


 
Yes, I tried to delete, but as you stated only moderators can delete the opening post of a thread.


----------



## elroy

LaReinita said:


> Yes, I tried to delete, but as you stated only moderators can delete the opening post of a thread.


 In that case, our PM doors are always open.   (I understand that you've already asked a moderator to delete your posts, so that was just for the benefit of others.)


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:


> In that case, our PM doors are always open.   (I understand that you've already asked a moderator to delete your posts, so that was just for the benefit of others.)


Or even better, you can use report-a-post.


----------

